

Bizarre iMessage bug deletes last word of certain texts - daegloe
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/26/4270608/imessage-bug-deletes-last-word-certain-texts

======
douglasheriot
Wow, here’s a pretty good explanation that makes sense:
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=17197603&po...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=17197603&postcount=64)

“The problem is that the message app, thinks the phrase will fit in a one line
bubble, but it actually puts the last word on a hidden second line.

It works with these two phrases because they are the exact width needed, and
it is not based on character count, but character width. For example, "l" is
skinner than a "w".

…

Even the phrase "I old ube the next Obamac " will truncate the last word,
because the string width is exactly the same, because all the same characters
are being used.”

